

Google Shopping Express expands to Manhattan and Los Angeles - philip1209
http://googlecommerce.blogspot.com/2014/05/google-shopping-express-expands-same.html?utm_content=buffer2287d&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer

======
waltherg
Somewhat different product but all big supermarket chains in the UK offer home
delivery - depending on what time you order and how busy a day is you can even
get yourself a same-day delivery.

Tesco, Asda, Sainsbury, Morrison's (?), and there's even some online-only
retailer that delivers in London and possibly other metropolitan areas.

Anyone have an idea why this concept is not offered by the big chains in other
countries (at least those that I am aware of)?

